# New Member From North Carolina



## FPSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally made the plunge today and got setups for my wife, my 11 year old daughter, and I. I've been waiting for this day since i shot my fathers Bowtech Tomkat on Christmas day. Could hardly wait for this day to come, and David and Josh at The Archery Barn in Franklin, North Carolina, made it a very pleasant, painless, and easy (although pricey) day.

My Bow:
Hoyt LH Alphamax 35 in half and half, 60# 28"
QAD Ultra-rest Hunter drop away 
Trophy Ridge Punisher 5 sight
Octane 11.5 hunter stab
Tarantula sling
Tru-ball short and sweet release
Tru-peep

Wifes Bow:
Matthews Ignition 50# 25" in Blueberry
HHA Optitune rest
Cartel 10" stab
Trophyridge Sharpshooter 3 sight
Paradox sling
Tru-ball Sniper 2
Tru-peep

Daughters Bow:
Bear Apprentice
Whisker Biscut
Trophy ridge 3 pin sight
HHA Zero gap release.

My 7 year old son got a Bear Brave 2 for Christmas from my father, so now my whole family has a shared hobby. 

I Had a Bear compound of some sort 20 years ago, and did quite a bit of shooting back then. Being able to start this hobby again myself, and share it with my entire family has got me thrilled to say the least. We have plenty of shooting options at The Archery Barn, and I plan on building one of the lifetime targets as shown in the DIY forum, for the backyard. I am looking forward to the time I will spend with my wife and children, as well as my father, and hopefully soon my mother (you're next mom) enjoying this great sport. 

Thanks to all the members of this forum who have posted the information that led me to make the choices in equipment that i have. I will continue to be a regular here, for more of this great information.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  :cheers:


----------



## FPSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome from a Fellow Tarheel!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* FPSupply. Have fun here.


----------



## HankHill (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome to AT fellow tarheel!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## FPSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you all very much. We have done a great bit of shooting in the past couple days, and are really enjoying it.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome, and I'm glad to see you are shooting a Alpha-max! I have a couple of them, and love Hoyt bows!


----------



## *huntress* (Feb 6, 2010)

Im new on here but I can tell you that you made a good choice in getting your wife a mathews ignition! That is the bow i shoot, and I killed a 8pt with it last season, i also shoot some archery tournaments and it is a pretty good bow!! my husband says there is nothing like sharing your sport with family.. best of luck


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## FPSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks to all. Glad to be here


----------



## FPSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

Pictures of our bows:


----------



## eric561 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice looking Bows there. 
Welcome to AT!


----------



## FPSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks. We love them. My mom got a Bowtech Diamond today, so the family is set.


----------



## FPSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

Shot my first 2 competitions this week. Shot 145 out of 150 in a barn shoot Monday. Started of the league shoot at The Archery Barn with a 274 out of 300 on Thursday. League shoot started rough, but went better when I switched to my new back tension release in the 5th round. 

Not bad for someone who just started shooting 3 weeks ago I guess


----------

